
Fastmail doesn't know how to configure a mail server - nuxdie
https://telegra.ph/Fastmail-doesnt-know-how-to-configure-a-mail-server-11-08
======
kadoban
Not a very interesting writeup. There's no resolution for what caused the
problem, or much/any evidence for what side it was on, and the customer could
probably have had a better outcome with more patience. Though based on the
timestamps, Fastmail's tech support is pretty slow.

